# Open J-Tube Placement



## aguelfi (Jun 25, 2008)

I have a report stating that the Dr. was doing an exploratory laparoscopy and didn't find didn't find anything, however while he was in there he placed a 
J-Tube.  He said it wasn't done percutaneously or endoscopicaly.  Any other ideas on how to bill this?  I'm trying to avoid unlisted if possible.


----------



## Treetoad (Jun 25, 2008)

Check the description of 44186.  Does this look like what he did?


----------

